# camper towing question



## AM1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2001 F150 with 4.2 V6 equipped with 4spd/OD auto, transmission and 3.55 rear end. I have used it to tow a 4500lb camper, closer to 5k loaded, locally (less than 100 miles) and even up to Fort Mtn. 3 times with no issues (a little slow). We are planning on going to Gulf Shores in April. Should I be ok pulling it that far (500 miles one way)? 101,000 on the speedo but is in excellent working order for its age.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 8, 2016)

Look up the towing specs for your vehicle, as equipped, whether with towing package on not.  That should be in the owners manual if you have it, or online if not.

But my guess is 4500 is comfortably under the specs for most versions of the F-150.  Even if you are close on the specs, the pull downhill with flat lands to the gulf coast would certainly be less strain on the vehicle going up to Ft. Mountain.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be concerned about pulling it. I would be concerned about stopping it.


----------



## AM1 (Dec 8, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about pulling it. I would be concerned about stopping it.



I'm set up with a good WD hitch, sway control and top of the line proportional brake controller. Braking/stopping, even coming down Fort Mountain, has been real good and worry free so far.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2016)

You will be ok with that setup. You are probably close to the limits with the v6. Not only the weight but the wind drag too. You shouldn't use the overdrive. Your overdrive will be constantly shifting in and out. We bought a TrailManor that tows like a popup but opens to a full size camper. It doesn't have the wind drag like a travel trailer does. Watch your temp gauge and you should be fine.


----------



## AM1 (Dec 9, 2016)

3ringer said:


> You will be ok with that setup. You are probably close to the limits with the v6. Not only the weight but the wind drag too. You shouldn't use the overdrive. Your overdrive will be constantly shifting in and out. We bought a TrailManor that tows like a popup but opens to a full size camper. It doesn't have the wind drag like a travel trailer does. Watch your temp gauge and you should be fine.



10-4
 I went ahead and installed a HD auxiliary tranny cooler mounted ahead of radiator when I bought the camper. I never run with OD when towing. Max. towing is 5500 but I have read that Ford is notorious for giving intentionally low max tow ratings. They ere on the side of caution I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 9, 2016)

You already know the truck pulls it and stops it per your post. Your major concern is running hot and damaging the engine or transmission, right ? I used to pull with a 2006 with the small V8 and had no issues other than the slowing issues mentioned. 

On your truck.........The factory gauges on that model should show the engine coolant temp.  Did the aftermarket transmission cooler come with a temperature gauge to show transmission temp?  If not you could get peace of mind by adding a way to monitor the temps.   Also pulling over for a while when you come to a rest area is a good idea to allow stuff to cool of and check tires, etc. 

The thing I don't like about pulling my camper on the interstate is the wind/suction from the big trucks. Every wrecked camper or motor  home I have ever seen is on the interstates.


----------



## LYNN (Mar 19, 2017)

*Amen on stopping.*



NE GA Pappy said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about pulling it. I would be concerned about stopping it.


I have a Tundra rated at 10,000 # towing capacity. My camper weighs 10k and added 500# of elk and the gear for 4 four people, winter gear, water and usual things including a generator. I think my rig weighs around 12.5k.
I had added heavy duty air bags with onboard air pump. Thought i was in good shape but i read an article in one of the camper mags recently that setup is illegal and if you get in a wreck with it they can hold you responsible guilty or not. I guess i will have to sell truck I really like or get a lighter rig. Besides i am getting old and kinda need all that stuff.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

The 4.2 is having to work pretty hard pulling 5k on a long haul, as far as the transmission goes,  if you're on level highway at cruising speed you can let it go to overdrive,  it won't matter much anyway to have that one in regular drive, you'd be surprised how small those 3rd gear clutches are , and there are only 6 of them in that unit.  I'm a transmission tech,  from my standpoint, most 1/2 ton trucks should never tow over 3,500lbs on a long trip or regular basis, but that's just my opinion knowing what stresses it puts on the transmissions. 
     Manufacturers are notorious for stating towing limits that exceed what you really should tow with a vehicle.  It falls into the category of " just because you can,, doesn't mean you should"  
    If you can put a transmission temp gauge on it before you tow that would be a good thing,  trans temps should never exceed about 220 for any length of time, ideally should run around 200 or slightly lower.


----------

